# Celexa



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Started it yesterday... so far I haven't noticed anything, but my head feels really heavy. Is this normal? Oh well, taking the day off school tomorrow =D

Has anyone experienced success with this drug? I know it's not going to start working immiediately, just curious.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sean88,

I was on it for about two years. It actually did wonders for my anxiety. At the time, it was just general anxiety, not SA it was later known to be. Either way, it worked.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

What made you get off of it? And did it help with physical symptons such as blushing or sweating?

Thanks for your support and replies! =D


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The only symptoms I had were (I think) weight gain. I started running right after I started on the medication (looking back).  I went off of it in 2002 because I felt I was at the point where I didn't need it. The problem was that I had been laid off from my job and wasn't around people all that much - not enough stress to keep me on it.  That actually defeats the purpose.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Okay im experiencing insomnia right now.. i' can NOT sleep. i've been tossing and turning all night. i'm wide awake right now. this really sucks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Take celexa in the morning then and if you still have problems get a sleep aid from your doc.


----------



## fog (Dec 3, 2005)

i have been taking 10 mg of citalopram (generic celexa,i think) for 4 weeks. i am going to the doctor on wednesday to up the initial dose(which i have been on too long), to a more regular dose. i have not seen any real positive effects yet probably due to the low dose. the side effects have not been bad for me, maybe a bit of heightened anxiety, jaw clenching, and a bit of sleep problems (waking up way too early, i also take it at night)


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I take Celexa 80mg/day, which is actually 20mg/day above the suggested maximum dosage. It worked nicely for my depression (and a little for anxiety) for a while, but I think it's crapped out on me just as Lexapro did when I was taking 20mg/day of it. I plan to get off it this Wednesday on my next psych appointment and get on something else.

Lexapro and Celexa have had the least amount of side effects of the SSRIs I've taken. Then again, I've only taken those two plus Zoloft. Zoloft gave me headaches and GI problems, and it didn't help with anxiety or depression any, so it had to go. It's too bad that the citalopram SSRI's crap out on me.

I imagine my psychiatrist will just switch me to another SSRI this Wednesday. The only ones left are Prozac and Paxil, I think. I've heard Paxil is the worst when it comes to weight gain and discontinuation syndrome. I might as well try Prozac. :stu 

Anywho, yes, I have had success with this Celexa, but it was short-lived. Some of the side effects were immediate (I think I experienced the heavy head feeling, too), but the desired effects were gradual. Their absence has been a gradual process, as well. I've gone from being relatively depressionless for a while to back to where I was before I began treatment. Time for a change...for me, at least.

Good luck with your medication. :squeeze


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

korey said:


> I take Celexa 80mg/day, which is actually 20mg/day above the suggested maximum dosage. It worked nicely for my depression (and a little for anxiety) for a while, but I think it's crapped out on me just as Lexapro did when I was taking 20mg/day of it. I plan to get off it this Wednesday on my next psych appointment and get on something else.
> 
> Lexapro and Celexa have had the least amount of side effects of the SSRIs I've taken. Then again, I've only taken those two plus Zoloft. Zoloft gave me headaches and GI problems, and it didn't help with anxiety or depression any, so it had to go. It's too bad that the citalopram SSRI's crap out on me.
> 
> ...


There is always Luvox too


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I always assumed Luvox was related to Prozac because their chemical names are similar (fluoxetine and fluvoxamine). I'm terrible at making assumptions.

Luvox is a possibility for me, I suppose. According to my pharmacy's website, only the generic is available (which is a good thing for me). It's still a little pricey, but I think my insurance would knock it down to about how much my Celexa is per month. I'll look into it...


----------



## Spazcol (Oct 14, 2006)

I've been on Citalopram from about a month now. I was previously on Zoloft which after discussing with my doctor decided it wasn't working. There has been a definite improvement over the Zoloft with Citalopram. My mood is more consistent now. Side effects are clearly lesser also though I have not had any issues sleeping, if anything I sleep too much.

I had a doctors appointment last night and have been upped from 20mg daily to 40mg so hopefully there'll be further improvement.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I tried it 5 years ago for two months and quit using it because it didn't help me.


----------



## Spaz (Dec 3, 2006)

I started 10 mgs of Citalopram about a month ago and the first nite of taking it i woke up about 3 hours later frightened like something out of a horror movie. I managed to fall back to sleep just to wake up finding myself in the bathroom not knowing how I had gotten there. I immediently stopped taking the drug. 
I started taking it again last week, 10 mgs for a week (i start taking 20mgs this fri) only im taking it in the morning now. I am actually having a hard time staying awake. I am sleeping all day and all nite this whole week which to be honest I am loving it. I havent slept in years due to my anxiety so this past week sleep has become my best friend and the odd side effects (if they were side effects) havent happened again.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I happen to have started 20 mg last night, all it did were make me head-achey and feverish and keep me up all night, feeling dizzy. I don't know if I should stick with it or not, it just makes me feel _more_ like crap. Oh, not to mention the racing thoughts, like I was having a panic attack, and I felt like 'offing' myself, seriously. This must not be a good sign.


----------

